# Using a VST for PC on a Mac



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi there,

I am trying to use this timpani on my Mac but unfortunately it runs only on PC.

Is there a plugin or a way I can use PC VSTs on a Mac?


----------



## Dewdman42 (Feb 13, 2019)

The best way I know is to use wine and its not that simple. I have done this in the past, but since I bought VEP and have a windows machine to run it on, I just put Windows-only plugins there now. 

But in a nutshell, what you need to do is get wineskin or wine bottler and setup a VST host in it. I used to use Reaper for this, but you could grab something free like VstHost to use as the host that will run inside wine. In order to get low latency audio you will need to use jackOSX and OSXWineAsio...you can find out a little bit here: https://tinyurl.com/y24s75qp

It works pretty good and if you're really motivated you can have your Timpani sounds happening with low latency in your DAW of choice..it usually works...and once you set it up, its not too hard, but its definitely not for the faint of heart to setup. 

I don't know of any other easy way unfortunately. If you google around you can probably find some posts that describe more about using wine and jackosx this way and how to set it up.


----------



## Leandro Gardini (Feb 15, 2019)

Dewdman42 said:


> The best way I know is to use wine and its not that simple. I have done this in the past, but since I bought VEP and have a windows machine to run it on, I just put Windows-only plugins there now.
> 
> But in a nutshell, what you need to do is get wineskin or wine bottler and setup a VST host in it. I used to use Reaper for this, but you could grab something free like VstHost to use as the host that will run inside wine. In order to get low latency audio you will need to use jackOSX and OSXWineAsio...you can find out a little bit here: https://tinyurl.com/y24s75qp
> 
> ...


Sounds like a laborious solution but I will give it a try. Thank you!


----------

